# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Ресурс VirusInfo и On-Line игра Ogame

## orvman

*Введение.*
Ogame - это космическая стратегия онлайн http://ogame.ru/
Тысячи игроков ежедневно принимают в ней участие. Для того, чтобы играть нужен всего лишь обычный браузер, ну и, естественно, выход в интернет. 
Вы являетесь межгалактическим императором, который распространяет своё влияние посредством различных стратегий на множество галактик. Вы начинаете на своей собственой планете и строите там экономическую и военную инфраструктуру. Исследования дают Вам доступ к новым технологиям и более совершенным системам вооружения. На всём протяжении игры Вы будете колонизировать множество планет, заключать альянсы с другими владыками и вести с ними торговлю или войну. Это вкратце.
*Более подробная информация, учебники, справки и т.д. об игре доступны в "Эниклопедии Ogame"*:

 *Ресурс VirusInfo и On-Line игра Ogame*
Если Вы заинтересовались игрой то Вы можете вступить в наш Альянс.
Для того чтобы вступить в наш Альянс нужно:
1. Зарегистрироваться на нашем Форуме Virusinfo.info. 
2. Зарегистрироваться в On-Line игре Ogame в четвёртой вселенной (4 !!!)
3. Главное условие - ники (имена) на обоих ресурсах обязательно должны совпадать.
4. После того, как Вы зарегистрировались и немного уже освоились, то :
Вариант 1. 
Заходите и находите в опциях самой игры : Альянсы --> Искать Альянс --> *.x.VI.x.* (именно аббревиатура)--> Подать заявку. 
В заявке пишите свои координаты, например 1:111:111 и фразу "Хочу В Ваш альянс" и отправляете эту заявку любому члену нашего альянса для рассмотрения. 
Список членов нашего альянса представлен ниже.  
Вариант 2. 
Отправьте с этого Форума личное сообщение одному из участников Альянса с подробностями (см.выше).

 *Подраздел Ogame на нашем Форуме*
Внимание! На нашем ресурсе есть подраздел Форума *Оффтоп - Ogame*, которая содержит еще несколько веток. В этих темах активно идет обсуждение игры, обсужаются разные вопросы по игре. В общем - все, что связано с самой игрой. Обращаем Ваше внимание, что данный подраздел (Ogame) доступен только членам нашего альянса , простым пользователям и гостям нашего Форума он недоступен.
Вступайте в наш Альянс - *.x.VI.x.*

*Как подать заявку на участие в группе пользователей "OGAME"*
То есть получить доступ к нашему подфоруму.

1. Зарегистрироватся на форуме;
2. Нажать "мой кабинет"(в верхнем левом углу)
3. Нажать "членство в группах"(третий пункт снизу в левой табличке)
4. Подать заявку на участие в группе OGAME
5. Написать личное сообщение *Arkadiy*, что вы хотите присоединиться к нашему альянсу и уже подали заявку на участие в нашем подфоруме (так как заявки проверяются не каждый день). 

 *Список руководителей нашего Альянса*
Имя и координаты в игре:  

1. Arkadiy  - Главнокомандующий Альянсом
2. Exxx      - Заместитель Главнокомандующего Альянсом
3. Ustas    - Заместитель Главнокомандующего Альянсом
4. Iceman  - Советник Главнокомандующего Альянсом
И еще 8 участников этой замечательной online игры.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

В процессе игры, было принято решение об объединении нашего альянса *x.VI.x* и давно дружественного альянса *SITH.R*. Новый альянс называется *UNION*.

После слиянии мы также перешли на новый форум, который находится вот здесь:

*Альянс UNION*
Подфорум на Virusinfo.info ещё остался и несёт только архивную функцию, но существовать он ещё будет не долго.

Что касается нашего ноого альянса, мы находимся на следующих местах в статистике(на 13.04.08 ):
- По очкам: 12 место
- По флотам: 12 место
- По иследованиям: 15 место

У нас в альянсе 16 человек и очень дружный коллектив  :Smiley: 

*Вы хотите к нам присоединится?*

1. Начать играть в русском огейме ogame.ru в 4(!!!) вселенной.
2. Поиграть хотя бы с неделькой, и главное понять нравится ли вам игра или нет
3. Написать мне личное сообщение здесь на форуме, или на нашем новом форуме или на мыло arkadiyav @ mail.ru, необходимо также упомянуть, что пришли вы с форума Virusinfo.info
4. Зарегистрироватся на новом форуме и подать заявку на вступление

_Если у Вас есть вопросы, то можете обращатся ко мне, как лично так и в этой теме._

----------


## ApostataAngelus

решил поиграть с вами в игрушку вроде зарегался в 4 вселенной,а на мыло пришла чушь какая-то и не могу активировать аккаунт что делать не знаю за любой совет буду благодарен мыло: [email protected]

----------


## anton_dr

http://union-ogame.info/index.php

----------


## Dime3us

Йех... :Smiley:  Что то вернуться потянуло, играет еще кто? :Smiley:  Или может аккаунт завалялся прокачанный?  :Cheesy:

----------

